# The garden's starting to come alive!



## rkunsaw

Asparagus is poking through on several places now. Cut the first two spears yesterday. Peas have lots of skips but are growing, Radishes, beets, chard, carrots, and turnips are all coming up.

 Onions and garlic we planted last fall are growing good. The onions I just planted a week ago are up too.

Plum, peach and pear trees have bloomed and are growing leaves. Apple, fig. and pomegranate trees aren't doing anything yet.

It will be another two or three weeks before I plant corn, peas and sweet potatoes.


----------



## That Guy

Man, I love growin' stuff.  But, mostly flowers . . .  Sunflowers are on their way.  Sweetpeas are peekin'.  Gravenstein apple I planted to remember my Grandma is finally leafing out.  Lemon and avocado took a beating in the freeze we had and will have to be pulled and replaced. 

For some reason vegetables give me trouble.  I think, maybe, they need too much attention . . .    Now, weeds; leave it to say I'm thinkin' 'bout goin' with growin' weeds all the way.  Heck, they take care of themselves!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Rkunsaw*...I was wondering how your garden was coming.  That is quite a spread you have, bet that keeps you and Mrs. R. busy canning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I could grow a garden like that..but, alas, not really a good spot, no good soil and no good back..

My asparagus is not peeking yet, I'm getting worried.  This is the spring I'm supposed to get to eat them.  Hope they didn't get frozen out.  I have to get busy and get some flower seeds in and want to do peppers, but don't know if I will be able to manage it this year.  Going in Thursday for a back procedure and it may set me back for a while.


I am still debating on the guineas, but they are mostly mail order and they want you to buy lots of 30.  Even with attrition taking it's toll..I think it's more than I need. 

 The one thing about ordering them is that they have several runs throughout the summer, and I can get them when I want. In the feed store, if you can find them, you have to buy them around the first of June and I will gone be for a while in June and can't commit to them.

*That Guy*...I envy you being able to grow lemons and avocados...I would have guac every day! I hear you about growing weeds..
We seem to spend most of the time beating the woodland flora and fauna back.  Right now there are mega weeds popping out everywhere...One day I fully expect to wake up and have the house wrapped in vines and not be able to get out..LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your garden sounds great Larry, good feeling to produce your own fruits and veggies! each:  We stopped planting our little garden due to the water restrictions, drought conditions, and the fact that we leave for a few week a couple of times a year to go on camping vacations.  We planted fruit trees many years ago, but pretty much lost most of them.

Our peach tree never got really big, and had a lot of borer damage, etc.  Our cherry tree always was picked clean by the birds and squirrels, unless we netted it.  We did that for a couple of years, but it was too much of a hassle, and many times a bird or squirrel was stuck inside the net.

Anyhoo, one of the only trees we have in our yard that survived all these years, is our pear tree.  Here it is near our back fence, with a pear thief that has a full belly.


----------



## That Guy

Since moved from living along the cliff above my favorite spot to a just a mile inland, found living with deer not so "cute".  Those "precious" monsters gobble everything in sight.  What the heck did they eat before we started cultivating roses???  Anyway, learned about Liquid Fence which is great stuff as long as you keep upwind when spraying and started planting deer "resistant" things that they may not eat but sure enjoy trampling and pulling out of the ground.  Ah, nature....    I know we've got mountain lions.  Seen a couple and encouraged them to come around a BBQ a deer or two...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I know deer can be very destructive, but the ones here are not so friendly that they would come over the fence.  With no fence, a garden would be almost impossible.  Good to know about things like Liquid Fence, is it safe around pets?


----------



## Ozarkgal

I special ordered some heirloom giant celosia seeds last spring and as soon as they started coming up and getting heads on them the deer were after them.  I found a  couple of tips that worked well for me. One is to tie s few of those white plastic grocery sack on stakes near the plants, or on limbs of the trees they are munching.  They do not like the movement of the bags and steer clear.  Also, they do not like the strong smell of soap.  I got a few of those cheap knee hi nylons and cut a couple of bars of Irish Spring in thirds and tied them near the plants also.  I did both for the celosia, and only did the bags for my mimosa tree that I am trying to save.  They left both alone after that, so I assume it was the bags that worked.  

They hop our pasture fence every night, as in the winter hubby keeps an automatic feeder going with corn in it.  When I take the dogs for their 10pm run, I shine the spotlight in the woods on the other side of the pasture and am usually met with three pair of eyes reflecting back at me.  Kind of eerie...LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the tips Ozarkgal, will pass them on to anyone who is having deer problems.


----------



## Anne

I had not heard this about the plastic bags yet, and am going to try that this year.  I had to put netting around my beans last Summer, as the rabbits and deer munched them down twice.   The deer also ate the tops of the pepper plants...I was hoping they'd take a bite of the super-hot peppers and learn a lesson,  but they never did.

Haven't tried the Irish Spring yet, but hear it works well.  Also heard good things about the liquid fence.

Btw, I am new as of today, and love gardening; DH and I can't wait for the season to begin, as usual!!


----------



## That Guy

Liquid Fence is the greatest!  Made with eggs and garlic, I believe.  Totally save around everything and everybody.  Just stay up wind!!!  It STINKS!  But, after it dries, no smell at all.  Good defense against the deer but, I'm still thinkin' about gettin' me a big ol' mountain lion to hang around.  Gonna name him Johnnie Cougar...


----------



## Anne

Wow, Seabreeze; that's a nice deer there.....but yes, not so good for fruit trees, or the gardens.  

That guy, I've got the Liquid Fence on my list, and I've thought of a lion, too!!  Maybe a little one...but then, they grow up.  Probably wouldn't get along with the dog, either.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Liquid Fence is the greatest! Made with eggs and garlic, I believe. Totally save around everything and everybody. Just stay up wind!!! It STINKS! But, after it dries, no smell at all. Good defense against the deer but, I'm still thinkin' about gettin' me a big ol' mountain lion to hang around. Gonna name him Johnnie Cougar...



LOL...your comment about the mountain lion reminded me of an episode of "Trailer Park Boys".  It's kind of a raunchy Canadian sitcom, that I love..Anyhow, the "boys" plant a huge pot field and discover that something is eating their plants. Turns out to be a mountain lion, and Bubbles, one of the main characters is a cat fanatic.  He decides to rehab the addicted mountain lion, so he takes him home and names him Steve French, with a goal of being able to return him to the wild.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> He decides to rehab the addicted mountain lion, so he takes him home and names him Steve French, with a goal of being able to return him to the wild.



Sounds like a new take on "Born Free" . . .


----------



## rkunsaw

I put an electric fence around my garden but it's only afoot or so high. Deer haven't been a problem so far. Ground hogs, raccoons and rabbits are the garden thieves here. And crows, but if I cover the seeds until they are a few ubches tall the crows are no problem.

Ozarkgal got any asparagus yet? I've cut mine twice but it isn't all up yet. Everything seems to be doing well so far.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yes...hooray!!..Found a few shoots peeking through...I can't believe you've already got two cuttings.  It's amazing how fast it grows once it starts poking up. I planted some asparagus seeds from last year's crop.  I was interested to see if they would grow, but I bet they got washed away.  I have a few left, so I'll put them in too today. 

Possums and racoons are a pest here, as well as deer eating the tops off my flowers.


----------



## That Guy

Beware of those raccoons.  They are MEAN!  I don't know of anything the repels them, either.


----------



## Anne

I haven't even started planting yet; gardens too wet, and it got down to 30 last night again.  I do have some things up in the herb garden, tho, and think I'll start some tomato seeds today.   Late for this year, but we decided to order tomato plants, so expect they'll be here soon.  Sooo anxious to get the garden in!!


----------



## That Guy

Was just outside pullin' weeds and movin' rocks.  HUGE lizard ran across the ground infront of me.  Cool!  Lots of blue-belly good ol' California fence lizards out and about enjoying the sunshine.  Spotted the cat eyeballin' a gopher sticking its nose outta his hiddiehole . . .     Was tempted to grab a shovel and see if I could whack 'em but decided to let the cat do her thing.  Yeah, right.  She showed up later with no gopher.  That's going straight into her performance file for sure . . . !


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We are just getting our little garden started here. I planted some green onions outside the back door, and those are doing good, we are getting  little green onion tops for salads, and almost any meal that can have onions. The landlord came down with the rototiller and we got the garden tilled, then yesterday was all the rainstorm. So, waiting for it to dry enough to plant some things. 
We had guinea hens once. We got them at the auction sale, and they chirped all the way home. Then we turned them loose, and for the next two or three weeks, they went everywhere, and never once stopped chirping. That nite, we put chicken food in the pen, and caught them all, and the next day, we took them (chirping) back to the auction for some other unsuspecting person  to listen to. I have never wanted another guinea hen since. But, if you have a fenced in place for them, or don't mind listening to them, they will definitely catch bugs for you.


----------



## That Guy

Regular ol' chickens are a lot quieter and some can be really sweet pets.  No roosters, though.  They're mean!


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Beware of those raccoons.  They are MEAN!  I don't know of anything the repels them, either.



 As I am writing this, hubby called me to the window to look at a big racoon in our driveway..He had put some seed on the ground for the redbirds this afternoon, and Mr. Racky was out there licking it clean. I thought the cat food bowls were licked too clean for the last few days. Tomorrow night he will be safely trapped, awaiting a gangster ride to a new location come daylight.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Regular ol' chickens are a lot quieter and some can be really sweet pets. No roosters, though. They're mean!



 I've tried to do a lot of research on guineas vs. chickens..the main reason I want them, aside from eating ticks, which is a huge bonus here in the Ozarks, is that they are snake killers. They will kill smaller snakes and if they spot larger ones they will circle it and keep it there while sounding an alarm. I live on a creek, and it's about time for those water mocs to start moving. 

 Also, apparently they don't scratch like chickens do and dig up plants, thus safe for gardens.  Guineas are also much cold hardier than chickens.

LOL...I hope I can get past the cackling..they sound like rusty bed springs to me. 

I like to hear a rooster crow, but I was flogged by one as a child and it terrified me..I would probably be like Peach in Lonesome Dove and wring it's neck for pecking me now.


----------



## That Guy

I fought with raccoons setting up new digs under my house for years.  Very dangerous animals.  I read that they are related to bears.  One thing that really amazes me is how they just don't care what we think.  Most animals, even mountain lions, can be scared away.  A raccoon will just stare you down and flip you off.  Had a mama with babies behind her come at me in a rage one morning.  There and then, my thinking how cute they are ended in a flash.


----------



## Ozarkgal

My racoon came back last night.  It was almost time to let the dogs out, but waited until I thought he was gone.  After they went out and did their business, I went back out to scout around with my spotlight.  I opened the door of the chicken coop, which is actually the cat house.  My white cat was sitting on the shelf, the only one in there, or so I thought until I shined the light in the corner of the shelf, and there he was.  Standing on his hind legs flattened against the wall, with his face in the corner covered by his paws like some recalcitrant child.

I opened the door wide so he might run out, but he ran to the other side of the shelf, behind a wire cage   and assumed the same position. I grabbed a piece of pvc pipe that was handy and poked him trying to get him to run out..nothing doing. He was glue to that corner like he had suction cups on his belly, standing up with his paws over his eyes. I finally managed to wedge the pipe between his head and the wall, at which point he made a very hasty exit out the door. 

It amazes me that that stupid cat sat there on the shelf with him like they were courting. The live trap will be set tonight!


----------



## That Guy

Aha! Water Mocs . . . now I understand the need for snake-killer birds.  The only dangerous snakes we get here and rattlers.  Your raccoon sounds hilarious, hiding his face in the corner . . .   When you mentioned the cat sitting in there with him it reminded me of peeking out the door on a moonlit night waiting for the raccoons to make their way up the path to the house and seeing my cat actually come out of the bushes and touch noses.  What?  That traitor!  Guess they had come to some kind of animal kingdom alliance...


----------



## Anne

Water mocs?!  Oh my, now I'm glad I don't live near water now.  I don't like snakes, not one bit, and we do have copperheads, etc, but so far I've yet to see one.   Guineas would probably be welcomed with snakes around.   We did raise them, and they sure are noisy things, but did take care of a lot of bugs.  I loved having chickens and miss them; they are cute, and they and the ducks we had would follow me around the yard like little kids. 
Had some roosters, too; one of the dorkings would come up in the porch and crow in the evening, as if he were checking up on the household.   They sure do have their own little personalities, too.


----------



## That Guy

A bit off topic from gardening . . . but mentioning snakes . . .   While visiting my son and daughter-in-law in Austin, TX, went tubing down the river.  My daughter-in-law casually said, "If you see any snakes, don't tell me."  WHAT?  SNAKES???  Practically jumped off my inner tube onto shore in one paranoid leap...


----------



## Ozarkgal

When we were widening our creek for flood control, my brother suggested making a deep pool to swim in...nuttin' doin'...you'll not catch me in that creek when the mocs are out..I won't even wade across it without tall boots on.  I know I may be over the edge paranoid, but I HATE SNAKES!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I was digging in my compost bin yesterday and came across a speckled king snake. He's one of the good guys so I just left him alone and dug my compost a couple of feet away.
King snakes eat water moccasins and copperheads for lunch.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> I was digging in my compost bin yesterday and came across a speckled king snake. He's one of the good guys so I just left him alone and dug my compost a couple of feet away.
> King snakes eat water moccasins and copperheads for lunch.



I can't stick around long enough to ask for their credentials..if I saw that snake I would never go near that compost pile again.


----------



## That Guy

Found a family of garters under some big rocks I was moving to my rock garden.  Felt so bad for disturbing them.  One slithered off into the tall grass but I was able to gently carry the other two over to the rock garden and encourage them to enjoy the sun there.  People who think snakes are slimy are so mistaken.  They are velvety smooth and garters are so . . . "sweet(?)"

Harmless snakes are great!  But, those mean, nasty ones . . . No Thanks!


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Found a family of garters under some big rocks I was moving to my rock garden.  Felt so bad for disturbing them.  One slithered off into the tall grass but I was able to gently carry the other two over to the rock garden and encourage them to enjoy the sun there.  People who think snakes are slimy are so mistaken.  They are velvety smooth and garters are so . . . "sweet(?)"
> 
> Harmless snakes are great!  But, those mean, nasty ones . . . No Thanks!



"Gently carried them"???   "Velvety smooth"??      I've tried......I can't touch them....no way.


----------



## That Guy

Ahhh, snakes need love, too . . .


----------



## Anne

Sure they do....they can get that from other snakes.  

Oh, I just found this....gotta send for some seeds, and hope it grows in the South.  Cucamelon:  http://store.underwoodgardens.com/Cucamelon-_-Mouse-Melon-Melothria-scabra/productinfo/V1041/


----------



## That Guy

"Mouse Melon".  I like that.  Can't find anything that lists growing zones so not sure if it would survive in your area.  My gardening philosophy is to try it and see . . .


----------



## Anne

Yup; I love trying new things, and placed my order for those and some kind of peach/melon vine thingy.  Looks like they do well in cooler climates, so we'll see how they like heat.      Like every year, I'm about running out of garden room - need yet another raised bed soon, I guess.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Ahhh, snakes need love, too . . .



                                                         :love_heart:
TG....You are definitely a sick man....


----------



## Ozarkgal

Went to Walmart today to buy garden supplies and some plants.  Had a whole list of plants I wanted to check out, but of course I hit there right in the middle of another frog strangler storm.  So, there i was,  out in the garden department (not under cover) with my 20 year old umbrella about to turn inside out from the wind.  I managed to get a variety of pepper plants as well as a good soaking.  I was determined to at least get those peppers before having to tread water.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Then had to stand out in the rain while two guys moving at a snail's pace loaded the back of my truck with bags of humus.

Still had to make a vet and Tractor Supply stop before driving an hour back home with my wet shirt sticking to the seat.

Yesterday while rummaging through the shed I found a huge bag full of marigold plants I had put in there to dry over the winter...I ended up shucking seeds from the heads for about an hour.  What I will do with about a million marigold seeds remains to be seen.

Every year I say I'm not doing this again, but  when the flowers and plants come out, I do


----------



## rkunsaw

....driving an hour back home with my wet shirt....

You should have stopped and entered a wet T-shirt contestlayful:


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> ....driving an hour back home with my wet shirt....
> 
> You should have stopped and entered a wet T-shirt contestlayful:




Larry, you're a rascal...bet Mrs R.  has her hands full with you.  At this age the girls aren't as perky as they once were...they would probably be hanging out below my t-shirt


----------



## That Guy

As the sweet peas and sunflower seeds I planted have decided not to sprout, as usual, (but the nasturtiums came up with gusto...) restarted in peat pots and plan to set them in the ground this weekend.  What I wanna know is how come every single year I see gigantic sunflowers in somebody's yard before I even get a teeny tiny peek-a-boo above ground.  Probably gonna give up the ghost and pull the lemon out.  It "survived" the winter but isn't doing too well and will need to be replaced.  And, of course, there's lots more weeds to pull along the bank I'm turning into a rock garden and wild flower patch.  The wild flower seeds won't go down until fall but, want to get the area cleared while the ground is still soft enough to give up its weeds.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I tried sunflowers last year with some success, given the drought.  I threw some seeds down last week and they're peeking  through now.  You reminded me I forgot to get nasturtium seeds, but maybe they'll re-seed themselves.  I didn't even see any seeds in the store yesterday come to think of it..hmm

I don't even want to discuss weeds, except to say I have my arsenal in place for a full on attack in the next few days!  I have a bumper crop.


----------



## That Guy

Good ol' nasturtiums love to reseed and that sure helps a lot.  Have actually wondered so many times about different weeds and how come they are so successful.  Many actually have some beautiful flowers until they turn in to ugly, invasive monsters.


----------



## Anne

I have a virtual carpet of tiny purple flowers in areas of the yard.  Weeds, for sure, but we've planted grass seed so many times; and the downpours washed it out over and over.   So...we've planted some clover, which is pretty; spreads, and is GREEN.  What else can you do???   

ETA:   Have you all tried the nasturtium leaves in salads??  Pretty good...tangy and tasty, imo.


----------



## TICA

We might have a few varieties of garden snakes around here, but nothing poisonous that I know of.  Tons of racoons and coyotes though.   I planted some sunflower seeds last weekend and they are sprouted already.  Have them in peat pots right now and when I know for sure that the weather will stay warm, I'll put them in the ground on the new property.  Also bought a weeping willow tree to put in the wannabe pasture.  It's a bit wet so the tree should help keep in dry.   I'm getting restless to get the new house/barn and sundry outbuildings under way.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I'm getting restless to get the new house/barn and sundry outbuildings under way.



Sounds like an adventure for sure.  I know nothing ever goes as planned with the various problems and always arise but, here's hoping you enjoy the process and end result.


----------



## That Guy

Well, for the assorted silly folks who require a need to celebrate, today is 420 . . .    Not sure if that also refers to weed whackin' as opposed to weed tokin' but the hills are alive with the buzz of weed eaters.  Even with a pretty dry winter, the grass has jumped to a thousand feet tall and has to go.  Fire control is nothing to be taken lightly.  Hope the mad mowers ain't enjoying a little weed as they whack or not much more than a square foot or two will be cleared as they ponder . . . like . . . Nature, man!

As for your faithful This Guy gardener, gonna finish encouraging some wild berries to stop growing where I want sunflowers and get those little guys living in peat pots into the ground.  Then, fight the bugs and animals who think I'm distributing treats . . .


----------



## Anne

I have some broccoli plants coming up, but they look a little spindly in their little pots....hope they make it until I can get them in the garden.  We've had temps in the low 30's past few nights; it's time for Spring now, to be sure.

Gonna plant some sunflowers along the wood's edge today.  I see daylilies and irises coming up there, too.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I finally got my red crepe myrtle tree for the hill in the pasture.  I planted it on Wednesday, and yesterday when I looked at it the nice green leaves were black from frostbite.  It still has green leaf buds on the limbs, so keeping my fingers crossed it snaps out of it. 

Rummaging through the shed I found a major cache of flower seeds I'd forgotten about, so have been busy finding homes for them, doing just what I said I wasn't going to do this year, plant a lot of things I have to water all summer.

My irises are getting ready to burst forth in bloom, lillies are right behind them, glads are coming up, planted my must have red geraniums Wednesday and zinnia sprouts are popping up.  On Saturday, I got the pepper and grape tomato plants in and planted another rosemary bush.  Love the fragrance of rosemary!

Things are popping up in the new flower garden I made last year, waiting to see what survived, and am enlarging it to accommodated the extra seeds I found.  All the bulb flowers have multiplied dramatically since last year, so they'll need divided this fall.

Whew, my back hurts, but when all those gorgeous flowers are finally in bloom, it'll be worth it!


----------



## rkunsaw

Our iris's are beginning to bloom They need to be divided. Trouble is where to put them all.

The green beans got zapped from the frost but seem to be recovering.I hope there are no more frosts coming. I planted the sweet potato slips yesterday. I had 12 that were well rooted and 2 that didn't look so good but I planted them all.

This gardening does get to be a pain but the rewards are worth it. Many of the varieties we grow can't be found in stores.


----------



## Anne

As usual, I'm trying to figure out where I'll put all the 'stuff' I ordered for the garden.  I have a climbing rose coming next month, some sweet potatoes, and other flowering plants (ordered them, forgot what they are)  

Got some Kale and Chicory seeds today, and black radishes.  Guess some of those can go in the big veggie garden, and the others in the herb garden.


----------



## That Guy

I know the feeling, Anne.  I must confess that I have let some poor plants die because circumstance wouldn't let me get around to giving them a proper planting.  Good intentions gone wrong..,


----------



## Ozarkgal

This year l'm planting more seeds instead of buying plants.  I should have started them in pots earlier, but I confess to being lazy.  They're going straight into the ground and hope at least some will come up.  I have so many seeds I don't know where I'll possibly put them all.  I spent the afternoon rotoilling up more space yesterday.  I'm concentrating mostly on perennials, so maybe eventually I won't have to keep doing this.


----------



## That Guy

. . . then ya gotta prune them perennials...  There just ain't no way around it, Ozarkgal.  Good luck with your seeds.  Hope a majority of them sprout...


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> . . . then ya gotta prune them perennials...  There just ain't no way around it, Ozarkgal.  Good luck with your seeds.  Hope a majority of them sprout...




Ain't it the truth..today, as I was rototilling yet another spot for all those seeds, digging out rocks and lugging bags of humus, and likely undoing the medial branch rhizotomy procedure I had done on my back two short weeks ago, I asked myself why can't I take up less brutal on the body hobbies, such as watercolors or writing short stories...first it was horses for 40 years, and now gardening...doubt this will last 40 years though.

Also, I have never mastered the fine art of moderation..if one plant is nice, four are better...kind of like filling your plate when you're hungry..eyes bigger than stomach thing....gotta have plants, worry later where to put them and whether the old back will withstand the torment.

That Guy, I had to chuckle when you mentioned moving rocks in an earlier post.  I have moved literally tons of rocks around here making retaining walls and tree and garden edging.  I have an endless supply on the creek and in the cleared area.  I go out in the morning sometimes and I have a new crop popping up in the yard.....I am first and foremost a rock farmer!


----------



## That Guy

We love our rocks!  I have actually pulled over to the side of the road to collect a nice stone.

Please, please take care of your back.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> We love our rocks!  I have actually pulled over to the side of the road to collect a nice stone.
> 
> Please, please take care of your back.



Wish I could, but so many rocks, so little time!


----------



## Ozarkgal

AAARRRRRGGGGGG!!!!!  Just noticed around 11 PM that we're having a frost warning tonight.  I was already snuggled up in my jammies, but we decided we should cover up the newly planted peppers and some of the flowers that are just beginning to peek up.  Put my clothes back on, grabbed my bag of old sheets I use for dust covers and headed out to cover plants.  

WHAT THE HECK IS UP WITH THIS WEATHER???   BRRRR..it's cold out there!


----------



## rkunsaw

The weather guessers said we'd get to 37 this morning so I didn't cover anything. Brooke had just put her Sweet Bay tree outside too. I sure hope we didn't get frost.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*rkunsaw*...Did you get frost on the pumpking last night? I'm glad we covered up the important things last night, since we woke up to frost this morning. I would have been sick if I had lost the plants I worked so hard getting in. I noticed the other day that my newly planted crepe myrtle tree got frost bitten during the last frost.  Hope it makes it.


----------



## rkunsaw

They say it only got to 36 here, but my sweet potatoes don't look too good. Everything else seems to be okay. I sure hope everything makes it. A lot of work for nuthin if we lose what we plant.

Last year the drought ruined a lot of my garden. Mother nature can be mean.


----------



## TICA

I planted about 60 sunflower seeds in peat pots for replanting later.  They are currently about 6" tall and starting to fall over, so my gardening friends, my question is "do they need to be tied to a stake to keep them straight when they get replanted into the ground?"


----------



## Ozarkgal

I planted a row of sunflower, just seeds in the ground.  They are all sprouting up now and will soon have to be divided.  That's the problem with planting seeds, you don't know how many you're actually going to get then more bending over to divide.

Yesterday, I had a productive garden day.  I dug some ferns up that grow wild up the road and transplanted them to my shade garden, and found a nice mossy rock to add.  Then I dug a pit for my compost pile and set my little Rubbermaid house over it.  This is one of my several attempts to compost, just never seem to be able to stick with it.  I also got a bunch more seeds planted and this morning it is raining.  I hope it will be just enough to get the ground good and wet and not a gully washer that spreads them to kingdom come.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> They say it only got to 36 here, but my sweet potatoes don't look too good. Everything else seems to be okay. I sure hope everything makes it. A lot of work for nuthin if we lose what we plant.
> 
> Last year the drought ruined a lot of my garden. Mother nature can be mean.



I think I lost my crepe myrtle this go around.  It got pretty damaged in the last frost, and now after yesterday, it's really looking sick.

Next year if I decide to garden, I'm doing this differently.  Every thing will get started in pots, and plants I do buy will not get set out until May.  I'm tired of trying to out guess Mother Nature who seems bent on playing havoc with my gardening efforts.  This is too back breaking for me to invest so much time, not to mention $$ into it to have it all wiped out overnight.  I'm starting to seriously rethink this gardening thing and let nature have it's way around here.

Call me discouraged!!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I planted about 60 sunflower seeds in peat pots for replanting later.  They are currently about 6" tall and starting to fall over, so my gardening friends, my question is "do they need to be tied to a stake to keep them straight when they get replanted into the ground?"



Always have come across the same problem.  Yeah, a little stick to keep 'em standing 'til they're strong enough to do it on their own will help.  It's pretty easy to just plop the pot in the ground with a stick . . . well, in this case, 60 times.  When they grow up, it'll be beautiful!


----------



## Anne

I found with a lot of plants, that planting them deeper will work, too.  They root more on the stem then, and have a stronger root system.   Not sure if this would work with sunflowers, but I don't see why not.


----------



## rkunsaw

We had sunflowers at our last place, some over 12 feet tall, and they didn't have any support.We put the seeds directly in the ground.

Thursday morning I tilled the last part of the big garden and planted the corn. That afternoon I got a load of horse manure and started spreading it on the lawn. Yesterday morning we finished spreading the manure just before the rain started. It rained off and on most of the day and night and is doing the same this morning.

Everything is now planted except for some pepper seedlings that aren't big enough yet. Now I just have to wait and see what mother nature does with it.


----------



## That Guy

I recall reading that the wind moving a plant around actually helps strengthen the stem.  Those little cells get some exercise and flex their muscles.

Sunflowers and sweet peas I got into the ground are doing fine with no hungry vistors.  Was going to water this morning but the ground is damp around them so holding off.  Watering is my favorite chore in the garden and have to be careful not to drown everything.

Got some cactus (cacti . . . if goose are geese and mice are meese, then cactus should be cacteese . . . ).  So, gonna enjoy adding them to the rock garden today.


----------



## TICA

Well, out of the 60 sunflowers I started, a total of about 10 made it into the ground.  Most of them broke getting them out of the plastic container and those that almost made it, were run over by the dogs and broke as well.   I'm not giving up though!!  I planted a bunch more in square peat pots that say you plant the whole works into the ground.   I'll have sunflowers this summer if it kills me doing it!!


----------



## That Guy

I share your experience with sunflowers 100%.  The peat pots are a great solution and keeping the dogs away . . . well, sometimes a small fence can help.  I'm callin' 10 outta 60 a pretty good beginning.


----------



## Knightofalbion

All systems go here. Planted out some flower seedlings (4 lines). More coming along in the greenhouse and about 100 runner bean plants.


----------



## That Guy

Have always wanted to build a greenhouse.  Maybe someday.  Before Santa Clara Valley degraded into Silicon Gulch, the flower growers had greenhouses everywhere.  Those and the orchards were a beautiful sight . . .   Blossom Hill is now just suburbia.

So, the infamous "harmless" spittle bugs have made their appearance once again.  Don't know how they could be harmless when they're sucking juice outta the plants and will eventually become the dreaded leaf hoppers.  Supposedly, a jet of water from the hose will knock 'em off but it's a constant battle and I'm now on the hunt every morning.  If it gets bad, gonna have to break out the ol' insecticidal soap.

Made insecticide from cigarette butts and a little detergent once.  Darned stuff got on my hands while spraying aphids and had me dizzier than a 10 year-old sneaking his first smoke.  Gone with the commercial safer stuff ever since.

Happy bug killing, everyone!


----------



## Ozarkgal

TICA said:


> Well, out of the 60 sunflowers I started, a total of about 10 made it into the ground.  Most of them broke getting them out of the plastic container and those that almost made it, were run over by the dogs and broke as well.   I'm not giving up though!!  I planted a bunch more in square peat pots that say you plant the whole works into the ground.   I'll have sunflowers this summer if it kills me doing it!!



*TICA*...The same thing happened to me last year, my first year of trying sunflowers.  I found out they are very delicate and I lost most of them trying to transplant them.  This year I planted seeds straight into the ground from heads I saved from last year. I didn't have much hope they would grow, but the good news is that every seed I planted seems to have sprouted.  The bad news is now I have to thin them.  I laid some chicken wire over them until they get big enough to not be damaged by the Gangstas and cats. The animals don't like walking on the wire.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I planted tons of flower seeds, and still have more that need to go somewhere. Some I saved from last year and some I bought both last year and this year.  I have things popping up everywhere. I can't tell weeds from flowers yet, but if even half of them are flowers and they make it, it's going to be colorful.  I am not a disciplined gardener and tend to get impatient and just throw seeds down, cover them and hope for the best, then forget what I planted where.  I call it my garden surprises.


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> *TICA*...The same thing happened to me last year, my first year of trying sunflowers.  I found out they are very delicate and I lost most of them trying to transplant them.  This year I planted seeds straight into the ground from heads I saved from last year. I didn't have much hope they would grow, but the good news is that every seed I planted seems to have sprouted.  The bad news is now I have to thin them.  I laid some chicken wire over them until they get big enough to not be damaged by the Gangstas and cats. The animals don't like walking on the wire.



I'm on to the second round of the sunflower drama.  The seeds in the peat pots are starting to sprout.  It's still quite cold at night here, but slowly warming up during the days so I'll probably wait at least another week before putting them outside.  So far, 3 sprouts are up from the new batch.  I'm making it my mission to have sunflowers this year!!


----------



## That Guy

Seems the best luck I have with sunflowers is the volunteers that sprout up under the birdfeeders!


----------



## cmillken

I just planted my garden today. However, this year I did not use seeds, but saplings. My garden this year is planted with tomatoes, carrots, green peppers, Vidalia onions, corn, cucumbers, zucchini, squash, and cucumbers. I enjoy gardening as it is a valuable use of time and I save money by not shopping as much at the local grocery store.


----------



## rkunsaw

*cmillken...* gardening is good in so many ways. The exercise you get is one benefit. Some of the great foods you grow are varieties that aren't available in stores.

I've got everything planted and growing now.

*ozarkgal...*did the cold weather get any of your plants? We didn't get snow here but it was close by. Lots of rain and cold wind but temps above freezing.


----------



## That Guy

Headed off to the store for more Liquid Fence to battle the deer gobbling my roses and . . .    They didn't have any!?!?!?!  Had to buy a substitute.  Now, have read it's best to use a variety as they will become accustomed to just one repellent.  Well, the substitute as mainly capsaicin and those suckers better not like their roses with a hint of spice!


----------



## Anne

That Guy, I've used cayenne on the garden, but once they got used to it, they ate stuff anyway....that would be mostly rabbits, tho.  

Do those roses have thorns???  Because about the only thing the animals didn't bother was the Litchi Tomatoes....the entire plant is covered with thorns, to the point you don't even want to touch it yourself.    But the frut isn't that tasty, either.


----------



## That Guy

Dear Anne . . . Those darned deer don't care about thorns, stickers, spikes or nothin'!  They even chew on stuff that they supposedly do not like.  If there's a plant they don't eat, they will pull it out of the ground or trample it.  Ah, Bambi . . . you are breakin' my heart.  I have been overjoyed to see the first blossoms on my yearly sunflowers only to come out the next morning to the thrill of the flower have been bitten right off.

Speaking of sunflowers . . .  Well, now that we've enjoyed the Vernal Equinox and Earth's axis is pointed such that we in the northern hemisphere are getting more direct sunlight as we spin and that great ball o' fire is arching higher overhead . . . the spot I pegged as being perfect for sunflowers back in December is now shaded by a huge Monterey Pine all morning and only just now getting some light.  Guess I'll be enjoying afternoon sunflowers . . . unless the deer get to them...

Unfortunately, our stately Monterey Pines have been suffering from pitch canker and are dying at an alarming rate.  So, that big fella will probably be coming down.  Hopefully, felled by skilled arborists and not blown down in our next big storm this winter.


----------



## Anne

Isn't it really dry there though, That Guy??  When we had such hot dry weather, they were munching on nearly everything, too....just to get some moisture.  Squirrels stole tomatoes off the vines, deer chomped on the pepper tops, tomatoes, etc.  I thought of a fence, but deer can go right over that, too, if not high enough.

Just hopeing for better luck this year....we're fencing part of the garden, and will have Liquid Fence on hand for the rest if needed.


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, very dry winter and they've already started restrictions on water usage around the area.  At the vineyard, the fence was about 8' and the deer never jumped it.  But, Liquid Fence is the way to go!  Gonna check another store and hope they have some.  Could order online but I need it now.


----------



## rkunsaw

I've gotta thin the corn today. I plan to try transplanting the thinnings to another area. Corn doesn't transplant very well but I'm gonna try it. If it doesn't work I still have some seed.

I sure hope we don't have drought conditions again this year. We've had a very wet spring so far.


----------



## That Guy

Transplanting something that doesn't transplant well is always such a gamble.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> *ozarkgal...*did the cold weather get any of your plants? We didn't get snow here but it was close by. Lots of rain and cold wind but temps above freezing.



 Rkunsaw, No snow here either, and it didn't dip below freezing. Still lots of tender flowers sprouting up, and I just planted a six pack of tomatoes, probably won't know for a few days how they took it. I just bought two beautiful Boston ferns for the front porch. I brought them into the screened porch and covered them up and they did fine.

 I may have lost my newly planted crepe myrtle tree, but some gardners in this area told me probably not, they are very hardy. I figured with the transplant shock and two frosts it was probably gone..we'll see. 

 As a side note, not sure whether it was the same one or not, but another racky coon terrorizing the cat house again. This time he was not as slippery as the last one, and managed to trap him in one day. He was taken to the relocation area and let go. I am not so sure he wasn't the same one, as his mannerisms were exactly the same. He was relocated about three miles down the creek as the crow flies, so the possibility is good it is the same one. Next time he goes up the road in a different direction.


----------



## That Guy

If not the same raccoon, surely one of his buddies.  Word travels fast in the raccoon community.  Glad you caught him quickly.


----------



## Anne

Transplanting is tricky....had some leggy tomato plants that I repotted yesterday, amd managed to kill one of them.   Hoping to get the grafted ones in the garden today; FINALLY we have some very welcome sunshine!!!

Ozarkgal, hope the raccoons will stay away - we haven't had a problem with them, but do see some possums.  Also some large rabbits already checking out the gardens; while the dog slept peacefully in the house.


----------



## rkunsaw

Changed my mind. The corn roots were too deep to pull out with any degree of success. I just thinned them and got the seeds soaking to plant tomorrow. We should get lots of corn this year.


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Changed my mind. The corn roots were too deep to pull out with any degree of success. I just thinned them and got the seeds soaking to plant tomorrow. We should get lots of corn this year.



Glad you were saved the torment of transplanting trials and errors.  Better success with seed.


----------



## That Guy

Stopped at another store and got some Liquid Fence.  Now, just got get to mixing it up and spraying entire world!  Warning to all flower munching deer!


----------



## rkunsaw

Does liquid fence come with a gate or do you have to climb over it ???


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Does liquid fence come with a gate or do you have to climb over it ???



Being a "liquid" fence, you have to swim through it . . .    But, the KEY is staying upwind during the spraying.  P.U.!!!


----------



## Anne

Anyone know of a good friendly gardening forum, or better yet, gardening and cooking??    I know there's gardenweb, but it's so big, and we'd prefer something smaller.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hi Anne, I like this site. I'm 71 and have gardened most of my life and I still learn a lot from others here.There is a recipe section too but I don't think it's very active.

http://www.helpfulgardener.com/forum/


----------



## That Guy

Rock garden's coming along.  Starting to eyeball rocks beside the road that I wanna take home...


----------



## Anne

Thanks, rkunsaw!!   I get SO into gardening in Summer, that I'd probably bore people here....will give it a try.

That Guy, you haul rocks home???   I've done that since I was a kid....   BUT - we've got so many rocks here, we toss 'em in the woods.


----------



## That Guy

Taking the "scenic" route to work, I drive around a reservoir that is county park land and always expect to be arrested for stopping to pick up a nice sized stone that has rolled down the side of a cliff.  Sometimes, those darned things are too heavy to get into the truck and it's disappointing to have to leave them.  Winter is a great time as the storms cause slides that provide an ample supply...

Box up your spare rocks and send them to me, Anne.  I'll pay the shipping  . . .


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Taking the "scenic" route to work, I drive around a reservoir that is county park land and always expect to be arrested for stopping to pick up a nice sized stone that has rolled down the side of a cliff.  Sometimes, those darned things are too heavy to get into the truck and it's disappointing to have to leave them.  Winter is a great time as the storms cause slides that provide an ample supply...
> 
> Box up your spare rocks and send them to me, Anne.  I'll pay the shipping  . . .



ok,, but I'll wait til you win the lottery, That Guy.    I imagine you find a lot of fossils, too....we usually put those on display in one of the gardens.  I even look for rocks on vacations; that's better than picking up expensive souveniers in the shops - which are usually shipped from somewhere entirely different.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> ok,, but I'll wait til you win the lottery, That Guy.    I imagine you find a lot of fossils, too....we usually put those on display in one of the gardens.  I even look for rocks on vacations; that's better than picking up expensive souveniers in the shops - which are usually shipped from somewhere entirely different.



There are so many fossils imbedded in the cliffs along the shore it's a geologists dream.  Have a fossilized whale bone that's stuck in a huge rock that I found on the reef and carried home way back in the seventies.  It's quite a find and I would probably get arrested for removing it from the sanctuary, today.  There I go with Johhny Law on my back, again.  There are lots and lots of interesting rocks at the beach but worry about bringing salt back to the garden so avoid them.  Would like a couple more really large rocks but the weight limit sorta gets in the way of moving them.  Will probably have to actually buy some small rocks and pebbles and sand to fill some spots in before winter so the rain doesn't wash the slope away...  That is, if we actually have a winter as we didn't this last time.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*That **Guy*....saw lots of rocks yesterday while fishing.  Took this picture for you at Norfork Dam.


----------



## That Guy

OMG!  I am so salivating!  Rocks!  Beautiful, beautiful rocks!  Well, now I'm inspired to find more and get the garden near completion (if a garden can ever be considered "complete").  Also, gotta get more cacti and various succulents growing among the aggregate...


----------



## Anne

LOL, That Guy!!!   Those are boulders!!!    Hmm; bet there are some fossilized ones among those.....and that is such a beautiful and peaceful spot.  Perfect place to fish; did you catch anything???   What kind of fish might be caught there???


----------



## Ozarkgal

Arkansas has many wonderful rock formations...some of which are in inconvenient places, like the middle of my road.  I have moved tons of rock on my place excavating the creek so it won't spill over the bank during our frog strangler storms.  A lot of the rock I had dumped in my front yard to line the a bank with and build borders for gardens. If I could sell this stuff by the pound, I wouldn't need a lottery win..LOL

*Anne*...This is on Norfork Lake...we were fishing for trout, but I guess crappie and bass are also caught there. The water was very low, so fishing was not good.  We moved on up to Lakeview and fished the White River for a while.  The White is a great trout river and draws trout fishermen from all over.   On my third cast there I caught a nice trout, and thought we would have fish for dinner.  Alas, no more were caught, he was released and saved for another day.

*That Guy*...Since you love rocks, the Ozarks is the place for you to visit.  Bring a large trailer and you can have all the rocks you want on my place.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> What kind of fish might be caught there???



ROCK fish . . . (sorry)...


----------



## That Guy

See that big rig chuggin' up the road, Ozarkgal?  It's me!  And I'm comin' for my bounty.  Rocks.  Beautiful, beautiful rocks!  And, yes Anne . . . boulders, too!  Now, anybody got some cacti???


----------



## Anne

Speaking of rocks...and the various creatures who live among them....must be the year for copperheads.    Kids saw one in their driveway; neighbors dog got bitten by one; and hubby saw on today while cutting grass.   Do not think I'll be spending much time in the woods this Summer.  :upset:


----------



## That Guy

Luckily, have seen only lizards and garter snakes in the rocks.  No rattlers but it's early yet for them to be sunning.  Sweetpeas are slow to get going.  Started a few more . . .    Sunflowers are knee high.  Well, shin high and growing...


----------



## Ozarkgal

*That Guy:*


> Now, anybody got some cacti???


 Me, Me...(jumping up and down with hand in air). They grow next to the rocks and boulders. A one stop shopping trip.




*Anne:*


> Speaking of rocks...and the various creatures who live among them....must be the year for copperheads.  Kids saw one in their driveway; neighbors dog got bitten by one; and hubby saw on today while cutting grass. Do not think I'll be spending much time in the woods this Summer.



 I wasn't going to mention this because of the fear factor, but last weekend we were having a campfire cookout with some friends. Apparently, while I went  into the house to get something, a nice big fat copperhead crawled out from under the rocks in the fire pit. I guess it got too warm for him under there.  He was quickly dispatched to the creek for fish food and everyone was warned by my hubby not to say anything to me, or I wouldn't come back out for the rest of the day. 

He finally spilled the beans yesterday, and now I watch every step I take. I have tons of rock around my place, we use them for borders around trees. lining gardens and had tons dumped in the front to make rock walls and gardens out of....duh! This is the third copperhead we've seen in the cleared living area in three years, not bad I guess, but too many by my estimation.  I'm not so much afraid of them for my sake, but terrified the Gangstas will find one.

Unfortunately, I don't have a choice of not spending much time in the woods.  I live in them

I'm busy dealing with these:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





         I sure don't want to  add these:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We had some good rain yesterday, and all kinds of flower seeds I planted are popping up..Can't wait until they start blooming.  My  sunflowers are about 6" high and really need to be thinned, but I hate doing that, choosing which ones live or die.  I planted some asparagus seeds from my crop last year and tons of tiny ferns are popping up.  The tomato and pepper plants look like they are finally taking a hold, and  one that I thought wasn't going to make it is now looking robust. 

I still have my eye on that crepe myrtle that got smacked by frost twice, small signs of life, but it sure looks iffy.


----------



## Anne

Ozarkgal, that is scary!!  We saw those three snakes in 4 days, and that is really unusual.  We live with woods surrounding us also, and tho I often go to pick flowers, etc, I don't normally go far in, in the Summer - this one, I won't for sure!!!   

We have a lot of rocks too; well, it IS Missouri; LOL   They usually end up tossed in the woods, but I do use some around trees, etc.  Guess if we've got them, we may as well make use of them!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Anne, you could not pay me to tromp thru the woods once the snakes start moving in spring.  I have a hard time seeing camouflaged critters.  My hubby can spot a deer a mile away in the woods, I can't see it unless it's practically nose to nose with me.  No telling how many snakes I've nearly stepped on without knowing it..LOL.

Now, those rocks, I keep trying to think of a way I can sell them by the pound.  I swear they grow overnight!


----------



## TWHRider

*Anne and Ozarkgal*, thanks for the warnings.  I have never seen any sort of snake near any of the buildings in the 9+ years we've lived here.  There's always a first.

The neighbor's Weimaraner went missing two weekends ago and she stopped over here, on her hunt.  She commented she wanted Marley back home because she's a snake killer and had nailed a Copperhead down by the pond.  I was so taken aback by "Marley's missing" and "copperhead by the pond", I forgot to ask how long ago  she'd killed the snake.  Now I carry a big stick if I have to get off the 4-wheeler in unfamiliar territory.

And Marley's back.  She went missing the day of the Strolling Jim 42 mile run.  Seems she followed one of the runners, and somewhere along the way somebody picked her up and carried her to the finish line - 18 miles away, then just let her out of their vehicle to get really lost.  

A lady in town took her home, realized she was not a dumped dog, made flyers and posted them everywhere including the vet's office.  THREE people called the lady claiming to be Marley's owner!  Can you believe that?  The smart rescue lady said she needed proof, like pics of the dog at their home.

Kim finally called the vet to see if anyone had brought a Weimaraner in and he said he thought he had a Missing poster for Marely.  Kim and her two young sons went to the lady's house, Big Ole Marley flew into the 13 year old's arms,  the lady said, "that's proof enough", Marley-the-snake-killer is back home and sneaking into my barn stealing cat food.  I'm gonna shoot that dog some day:rofl:

I still can't get over the fact three people called that lady insisting Marley was their dog:mad-new:


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWH... so glad your neighbor got her Weimie back. People can be so stupid at times, why would you pick up a dog then endanger it further by turning it loose without attempting to find the owners or take it to the animal shelter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for people trying to claim the dog, being a purebred dog, they probably thought they could collect reward money on it by finding the owner.  There are people who kidnap dogs just to do this...sick, huh!


 I used to have a Weimie..he was a rescue and I finally agreed to take him after watching him spend a year in a kennel crate licking holes in his legs. It took me a year and practically buying stock in vet wrap to  break the licking habit.  Being a German breed, he was very smart and trainable, but also very sneaky, which ultimately turned out to be his undoing. This whole thing is a sad story, but I'm glad I took him and gave him a couple of good years at least.


----------



## That Guy

Yep, time to get those succulents I bought planted in the rock garden.  I mean, it ain't supposed to be all rocks . . .


----------



## Anne

Curious....what do you all think of this method of gardening??  If I were y ounger, I'd get into it seriously, but I'm tempted to try it in a small spot in the yard.  

http://www.richsoil.com/hugelkultur/


----------



## Ozarkgal

Anne said:


> Curious....what do you all think of this method of gardening??  If I were y ounger, I'd get into it seriously, but I'm tempted to try it in a small spot in the yard.
> 
> http://www.richsoil.com/hugelkultur/



Anne, when I first read this I thought it sounded like a lot of back breaking work.  But, if one were to gather the wood and arrange it, then order a load of dirt and have it dumped on top, the only thing you would have to do is shape it up with a rake and dig the paths around it.  We have tons of wood laying around in the woods, but not much good soil.  I had raised beds in my back yard in my city home and they are so much easier to work on.  I may gather the wood as a winter project, and I would have a place for all those leaves this fall.  Interesting idea...Thanks!


----------



## That Guy

I think raised beds are great.  Have never done it but were I to start a vegetable garden, that's the way to go.


----------



## Anne

Planting sweet potatoes later today.  Gorgeous outside - don't know why I'm watching 'Mega Python vs. Gateroid' on syfy.....yeah...you're fighting massive creatures in the Everglades, and you'd wear a miniskirt and extremely low-cut shirt.   Sure; that IS what you'd wear in the Everglades on any given day................


----------



## That Guy

Gophers!  Arrrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Picked green beans yesterday. Wife canned 6 pints. Strawberries are about done, only got a pint yesterday.


----------



## TICA

Well, my second batch of sunflowers aren't doing too good.  Seem limp and not standing up like I thought they would.  Will keep on trying and will likely plant them anyway, just in case.....No vegie garden here this year.  Can't bring myself to put in all the work and maybe not be here to collect the end result.  I did plant the hanging baskets and they seem to be doing fine so far.


----------



## Anne

Tomatoes looking yellow....they, and we, need sunshine.  Plus I got one that hubby ordered, took it out of the box, and broke it. Guess I'll order another......


----------



## That Guy

Sorry to hear your sunflowers are struggling, TICA.  Mine are about thigh high and doing well.  Looking forward to their flowering.

Stopped at another nursery and gathered up about six or seven different small succulents and cacti for the rock garden.  Will probably have to purchase some various sized gravel and sand to "finish" it.


----------



## That Guy

Hooray!  Sunflowers are just about chest high . . . right about where our pants should be, fellas...    Now, here's the rub:  While checking the waves the other day, noticed HUGE sunflowers that had to be a mile high growing in a yard just a few houses from the cliff.  No!!!  That's fogland!!!  There ain't enough sun for those things to get so high so soon.  Every year, I try to get my sunflowers in the ground earlier and earlier so they will be nice and big come summer.  It never fails that I see some already in major bloom mode long before mine are even planning on a flower or two.  Oh well, gonna take what success has come so far and look forward to their continued vegetative state.


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Hooray!  Sunflowers are just about chest high . . . right about where our pants should be, fellas...    Now, here's the rub:  While checking the waves the other day, noticed HUGE sunflowers that had to be a mile high growing in a yard just a few houses from the cliff.  No!!!  That's fogland!!!  There ain't enough sun for those things to get so high so soon.  Every year, I try to get my sunflowers in the ground earlier and earlier so they will be nice and big come summer.  It never fails that I see some already in major bloom mode long before mine are even planning on a flower or two.  Oh well, gonna take what success has come so far and look forward to their continued vegetative state.



My poor little sunflowers look sick to say the least.  I'll keep watering them but I'm not optimistic that I'll see any blooms on them.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> My poor little sunflowers look sick to say the least.  I'll keep watering them but I'm not optimistic that I'll see any blooms on them.



Well, I've been there . . .   Still not too late to start over.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 921We have had a whole lot of rainy weather here, and my garden is slow starting also. I ordered some asparagus, strawberries, and some of those bush cherries, and they are all struggling along, but leafing out and growing. 
Rhubarb doesn't do well down here, but I got one to try anyway. It was really hot when it is not pouring rain, so I have the rhubarb in a pot by the window, where it can get some sun, but not burn up, and then, when it is not so hot, I can take the pot out for a little early morning sun, and bring it back in when it hits the 90s out there.
This morning, I discovered an elderberry bush out back, and it is in bloom, so maybe we will have at least a few elderberries this fall, and I can try making elderberry jam.
it looked so pretty out there, I had to take the iPhone out and get a picture of it, as well.


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoyed reading this whole thread.  The raised beds that Anne mentioned are the only way to go where I live ... have to deal with nasty clay here.  
I have the most luck with easy things like herbs. Tomato plants and peppers, and things like radishes and green onions do well too.  They like the sun and heat, with some shade netting,  so the sun doesn't burn them up.  I plant peas after Thanksgiving when I think it will be cool enough for them to survive.
Berries grow wild around the yard ... mainly blackberries.
Would like to plant melon seeds, any kind.  Have no luck with any of that!  
I've got some fruit trees, a lemon, two orange, two pear, two pomegranate, and a green apple.  The apple tree has a bunch of apples on it at the moment.  Have a problem with squirrels going after any fruit that they can sneak before my dogs see them!
Have a large (6'+ tall) fenced in yard, so only squirrels, and occasional possum are the enemy.
Also have an Almond tree that is starting to sprout almonds this year for the first time.  The tree is about 4 yrs. old.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Hi Anne, I like this site. I'm 71 and have gardened most of my life and I still learn a lot from others here.There is a recipe section too but I don't think it's very active.
> 
> http://www.helpfulgardener.com/forum/



thanks for that website rkunsaw.


----------



## That Guy

Success of sunflowers (so far . . .) is only balanced out by struggling sweet peas.  Instead of climbing up the trellis, they are heading under the shed.  Too late to redirect them as they're too fragile and just break.  Learned that the hard way before.  So, lesson learned.  Next year will try (operative word, "try") to train them climbing before they get a mind of their own.  Was hoping them might grow among and climb the sunflowers.  One can hope...


----------



## TICA

Lo and behold, I thing I have a few sunflowers that might live!!  Certainly not chest high, actually only about 6" out of the soil but they look Perky so I'm hoping they amount to something.  Wish me luck!!!!! (or them luck)


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Lo and behold, I thing I have a few sunflowers that might live!!  Certainly not chest high, actually only about 6" out of the soil but they look Perky so I'm hoping they amount to something.  Wish me luck!!!!! (or them luck)



A perky few is better than none.  Reach for the sun, little fellas!


----------



## rkunsaw

I pulled about half of the beets yesterday and Brooke canned 13 pints of pickled beets and put some beet greens in the freezer.

She canned green beans over a week ago. We've been eating carrots, turnips, collards, and potatoes too. Squash and tomatoes will be ready any day now. Okra is growing but not blooming yet.

How is your garden doing?


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> I pulled about half of the beets yesterday and Brooke canned 13 pints of pickled beets and put some beet greens in the freezer.
> 
> She canned green beans over a week ago. We've been eating carrots, turnips, collards, and potatoes too. Squash and tomatoes will be ready any day now. Okra is growing but not blooming yet.
> 
> How is your garden doing?



Now, that's what called a successful garden.


----------



## That Guy

Sunflowers are magically shoulder high, now.  Won't be long until they're overhead and spittin' out some flowers.  Rock garden just awaiting finishing touches of gravel and sand fill.  Most of the weeding done and bank ready for wildflower seeds come fall.  Now, to attack weeds growing among the stepping stones on the other side of the house . . .


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> I pulled about half of the beets yesterday and Brooke canned 13 pints of pickled beets and put some beet greens in the freezer.
> 
> She canned green beans over a week ago. We've been eating carrots, turnips, collards, and potatoes too. Squash and tomatoes will be ready any day now. Okra is growing but not blooming yet.
> 
> How is your garden doing?




My goodness, that seems early, rkunsaw....we've a few little tomatoes on the vine, and cucumbers not blooming yet.  However, down the road, grandsons garden is doing great, with small cucumbers already.   They started with plants, not seeds, but their whole garden is doing better.   I'm thinking the previous owner used plenty of horse manure on it for such rich soil.

Beets...gave up on those.  I get tiny ones that never get big.  Must be the heavy soil here.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yes,Anne, beets and I guess all underground crops benefit from loose soil. Some of mine were in a raised bed and did much better than the ones in the garden.

We did get several ripe tomatoes yesterday. Corn is tassleing and beginning to silk. I saw a bloom on an okra too.


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Yes,Anne, beets and I guess all underground crops benefit from loose soil. Some of mine were in a raised bed and did much better than the ones in the garden.
> 
> We did get several ripe tomatoes yesterday. Corn is tassleing and beginning to silk. I saw a bloom on an okra too.



There's that great argument for raised beds, again.


----------



## Anne

Something is eating the kale leaves down to the ribs....anyone know of something non-toxic to use to stop it??  I only use sevin as a last resort.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Something is eating the kale leaves down to the ribs....anyone know of something non-toxic to use to stop it??  I only use sevin as a last resort.



No need for sevin under any circumstance as there are many, many safer ways to deal with nastiness in the garden.  First, you're gonna need to try and identify the cause.  Is it an insect, a disease?  A lot of solutions can be made at home.  I suggest a good search for organic methods that will solve your problem.


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> No need for sevin under any circumstance as there are many, many safer ways to deal with nastiness in the garden.  First, you're gonna need to try and identify the cause.  Is it an insect, a disease?  A lot of solutions can be made at home.  I suggest a good search for organic methods that will solve your problem.



I thought that sevin was one of the less toxic ones, and I only use it when nothing else works.   I did take a close look, and it's tiny worms..can't identify what kind as yet, but they don't look like cabbage worms.

Checking on various gardening forums now, though I think I may try vinegar and a mild salt solution to start.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> I thought that sevin was one of the less toxic ones, and I only use it when nothing else works.   I did take a close look, and it's tiny worms..can't identify what kind as yet, but they don't look like cabbage worms.
> 
> Checking on various gardening forums now, though I think I may try vinegar and a mild salt solution to start.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



I am not a fan of sevin.  But, anything with pyrethrin such as Safer products might be better.  Actually, Neem Oil is great to spray for a lot of problems.  I'm concerned vinegar and salt might not be good for your plants; especially if they are stressed to begin with.

A simple solution of mild dish detergent and water can work wonders.  A good pesticide can also be made from tobacco by soaking it overnight, straining into a sprayer with water and a little detergent as a wetting agent and you are set to go . . .    Watch out bugs!  Here we come...


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> I am not a fan of sevin.  But, anything with pyrethrin such as Safer products might be better.  Actually, Neem Oil is great to spray for a lot of problems.  I'm concerned vinegar and salt might not be good for your plants; especially if they are stressed to begin with.
> 
> A simple solution of mild dish detergent and water can work wonders.  A good pesticide can also be made from tobacco by soaking it overnight, straining into a sprayer with water and a little detergent as a wetting agent and you are set to go . . .    Watch out bugs!  Here we come...



Ahhh...tobacco; now there's a 'safe' alternative!!    J/K - Don't know where I could get neem oil around here, but I may try a garlic/pepper spray and see if that does the trick.  

Another thing is, we have this Carolina wren nesting in a hanging basket on the porch.  The plant was dying, and I discovered it was covered with aphids...didn't want to spray anything that might hurt her or the eggs or nestlings; so I made a garlic/water solution with a drop of dish soap, and just dipped the hanging leaves in it.  It seems to have done the trick.  The plant is looking much better, and she is happily feeding the little ones, and still has her shelter.  Gotta love the Carolina wrens...they are so tame.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Ahhh...tobacco; now there's a 'safe' alternative!!    J/K - Don't know where I could get neem oil around here, but I may try a garlic/pepper spray and see if that does the trick.
> 
> Another thing is, we have this Carolina wren nesting in a hanging basket on the porch.  The plant was dying, and I discovered it was covered with aphids...didn't want to spray anything that might hurt her or the eggs or nestlings; so I made a garlic/water solution with a drop of dish soap, and just dipped the hanging leaves in it.  It seems to have done the trick.  The plant is looking much better, and she is happily feeding the little ones, and still has her shelter.  Gotta love the Carolina wrens...they are so tame.



Yeah, tobacco.  Nicotine is as excellent insecticide.  Rose Defense is a neem oil product and should be available where ever you get gardening supplies.  But, your garlic/water/detergent solution should do the trick on the little caterpillars eating your kale.  Way to go killing the aphids and protecting your wren and her little ones.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Has anyone ever seen a Luna Moth? I had never heard of them until I moved here and found one on the screen one night. They apparently are rather endangered, and come out only at night, although the picture I took was of one in the day time. They are very large, about 4-5 inch wingspans. 

Below is an interesting link that tells more about them. They really are beautiful. Unfortunately, the cats seem to catch most of them as I usually find them on the deck, decimated in the mornings.  Below is a link that gives more information about them.

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/luna_moth.htm


----------



## Ozarkgal

Anne said:


> Checking on various gardening forums now, though I think I may try vinegar and a mild salt solution to start.



Yikes!!!...Ann, *do not use vinegar and salt *for bug control on any plant you do not want to kill. I use this combination to kill unwanted grass and weeds, and it will kill anything you spray it on. The vinegar will burn the plant and the salt will get into the soil and dry up the roots. This is an excellent organic weed killer. I just used 4 gallons with salt yesterday to kill the weeds and grass coming up through the gravel in the driveway. If you use it for weed killer, add some Dawn dish washing soap. This will help it adhere to the plant. I have vast patches of dead grass and weeds in my driveway today. This is a great herbicide for anywhere you do not plan to plant in. Do not spray this on soil you will be planting in as nothing will grow because of the salt.


----------



## Anne

Ozarkgal said:


> Yikes!!!...Ann, *do not use vinegar and salt *for bug control on any plant you do not want to kill. I use this combination to kill unwanted grass and weeds, and it will kill anything you spray it on. The vinegar will burn the plant and the salt will get into the soil and dry up the roots. This is an excellent organic weed killer. I just used 4 gallons with salt yesterday to kill the weeds and grass coming up through the gravel in the driveway. If you use it for weed killer, add some Dawn dish washing soap. This will help it adhere to the plant. I have vast patches of dead grass and weeds in my driveway today. This is a great herbicide for anywhere you do not plan to plant in. Do not spray this on soil you will be planting in as nothing will grow because of the salt.




I was thinking a very diluted solution, Ozarkgal, but now that you mention it, I guess you are right - thanks for the comeback!!     I did use a soap solution, but think it was a bit late, as most of the leaves are eaten, pretty much overnight.   Just hoping they will regrow now.  

*Love* the Luna moth picture!!!   They are so beautiful!!   When we lived near West Plains, I saw them often, but very seldom see them here; don't know why, we're not that much farther north.


----------



## That Guy

Sunflowers are shoulder high and one is showing signs of a bloom any day now.  Noticed some whiteflies and need to attack them before they get themselves comfortable.

Damed gopher has set up residence in the rock garden.  Why not out in the field, huh?  I'm beginning to take this very personally.

Just about finished weeding the bank where I want to plant wildflowers.  Thinking of spraying the area with some vinegar, too.

My red-winged blackbird is still hanging around.  Don't know where his friends are spending their time.  Quail came by with a couple dozen little ones.  Turkeys passed through but no sign of the one baby they had earlier.  Probably lost to a coyote or cat or something.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yeaahhh..got my first cucumber today.  It was a surprise as the plants are still pretty small.  I just happened to spy it hiding under a leaf.  We got a few ripe cherry tomatoes yesterday and there are some picking size jalapenos on the bush. The glads, lillies, bee balm, geraniums and a patch of wildflowers are blooming nicely.  The plants are small for some reason this year, much smaller than this time last year, despite the catastrophic drought last year.

Spied Lovey playing with and tossing something around in the driveway this morning.  At first we were happy thinking she had caught a mole..turned out to be a young bird...baaaad Lovey, you devil cat.

I caught three coons while my friend was here and she got a kick out of checking the traps in the morning and hauling them off to the cemetary road. Two of them were very nasty characters that wanted to see me dead.  Usually they are quite subdued and hide in the back of the cage with their head tucked under their chest. These two put on quite a show of howling, hissing and trying to grab me through the wire.  

We're up to number 12 now and still have more to go as evidenced by the clean cat bowls the last few mornings.  I just haven't felt like taking the road trip with them the last few mornings, so haven't set the traps.  Tomorrow I'll get back on the job.

*That Guy...*Thanks again for the link to the wildflower web site.  I got the catalogue in the mail and it's great.


----------



## rkunsaw

*Ozarkgal*  How far away are you taking the 'coons? They will travel a long way, so might come back.


----------



## That Guy

Sunflowers are head high and some about to pop flowers.  Sprayed a little insecticidal soap to kill white flies that haven't infested but are present.  Good to go on the offensive before they try to establish a base camp.

Hello Kitty has not shown any interest in helping me with the gopher attack on the rock garden.  I think it's a union thing . . .

Ozarkgal -- Glad you got the catalogue.  I knew you would like it.  Lots of interesting information.


----------



## Anne

Well, no wonder our bees are disappearing.  How awful......

http://www.naturalnews.com/041004_Oregon_bumblebees_mass_death.html


----------



## That Guy

http://www.isthmus.com/isthmus/article.php?article=40154


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> *Ozarkgal*  How far away are you taking the 'coons? They will travel a long way, so might come back.



Rkunsaw...I've been taking them about 5 miles away, up the highway and down a gravel road back into an old cemetery.  The other day we had a real nasty one in the trap.  He wanted to kill me.  Usually they get to the back of the cage and hide their face, never had an aggressive one like this.  The funny thing about it was that the same thing happened the next day, another aggressive one. Two in a row...it makes me wonder.

I've been on a mission this week to weed the gardens....if I ever decide to plant seeds directly into the ground instead of starting them in pots, please everyone, collectively kick  me hard in the butt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  By the time the seeds started to come up where I could tell them from flowers, the weeds had completely taken over.  It didn't help that I was gone for a week, then had company for a week and completely ignored the gardens.

I'm paying the price now as my back is screaming at me..don't know if I'll be able to finish the job, but I'll give 'er 'ell.


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> I'm paying the price now as my back is screaming at me..don't know if I'll be able to finish the job, but I'll give 'er 'ell.



I work on a much smaller scale then you do, in my garden and yard ... but I find Tiger Balm pain relieving patches so good.  I slap them on all over my body!


----------



## That Guy

Hooray!  Sunflowers are just beginning to open!  Well, one little bloom so far...

Pass a couple of small farms on the way to work and their sunflowers are in full bloom.  Darn those professionals...


----------



## rkunsaw

Late crop of green beans are blooming. Fall cabbage and carrots are up.

We canned vegetable soup again with veggies from our garden. 

Most crops did fairly well with some disappointments.


----------



## Ozarkgal

My garden is all but drowned out.. cherry tomato bushes are going down for the third time.  The peppers are holding their own..the cucumbers are trying to hang on, but the newer plants are suffering, the sunflowers are beaten to the ground.  Everything is about covered over in grass and weeds again...I give up!


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Late crop of green beans are blooming. Fall cabbage and carrots are up.
> 
> We canned vegetable soup again with veggies from our garden.
> 
> Most crops did fairly well with some disappointments.



That soup sounds great.  Crops faring well with some disappointments is why I'm better at flowers than food.  Growing food just seems so serious and stressful.  It's gotta succeed whereas flowers are just . . . pretty.


----------



## Anne

Gardens toast, except for cucumbers.  Still waiting to plant fall green beans, until the plot dries out enough to do so.  Tomatoes are all wilted; what the bugs didn't get, the rain did.  Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Anne said:


> Gardens toast, except for cucumbers.  Still waiting to plant fall green beans, until the plot dries out enough to do so.  Tomatoes are all wilted; what the bugs didn't get, the rain did.  Oh well, maybe next year.



After reading through the last few posts, I feel better . Apparently, my garden is not the only one gone to weeds and rain wrecked. Between the hot days, and the pouring rain days, we are barely keeping up with lawn mowing, let alone gardening. 

I am going to replant mine again, and see if the fall planting does better. I still have plenty of beet, lettuce, and carrot seeds, and the onions and ramps will be coming back soon. The ramp seeds are ready to collect, and I am going to send some to my son, Michael, out n Washington state, so he can see if they will flourish out there. 
I enjoyed the green tops from the ramps all winter, and the flowers turned out to be beautiful, as well.


----------



## That Guy

Looking forward to getting wildflower seeds scattered in a few weeks.


----------



## Rainee

Love that picture Happy flower lady what is that plant.. its so pretty.. here is something to cheer you all up,
I`d love to have fields of sunflowers , will have to look on my computer to find some..


----------



## That Guy

Sunflowers have pretty much reached their peak and will soon be providing the birds with a snack.  Rock garden still needing more rocks...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Rainee, that picture is the flowers on my ramps. Ramps are a kind of wild onion/leek, and I have some growing outside the trailer. They get about two feet tall, and have a small bulb on the bottom, more like a leek than an onion. They go dormant in the heat, but grow happily all fall/winter/spring. I was cutting the tops and adding them to soups and stews all winter, like you would do with green onions.  We also have little wild onions that come up all over in the grass all winter, but they are much smaller, like chives.
If you look up ramps online, there is some good information and pictures on ramps.


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope to get a good crop of these this fall.


----------



## Rainee

If they were with out sugar would be excellent lol..


----------



## Rainee

Thanks for the reply HappyFlowerLady..  and I looked up ramps, that is a new one for me., learn something
new every day.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> I hope to get a good crop of these this fall.



oooh..ooooh..oooh, Cheerio!  I wonder if those seeds come in chocolate creme filled?


----------



## Anne

I want seeds from those, rkunsaw!!!


----------



## That Guy

Now, that the garden came alive am watching things slowly turn toward fall.  Some of you with vegetable gardens must be harvesting, if not now . . . soon.


----------



## rkunsaw

Squash vines finally died. Onions and potatoes have been harvested and put away. Tomatoes are slowing down and getting smaller. Getting way too much okra but we have a neighbor who'll eat all we don't want. Canned a pint of tabasco peppers. pimento peppers are getting ripe too. Habanero peppers are still green. Sweet potatoes are blooming, Pulled all the early carrots, Have late crop of green beans,carrots and cabbage growing, Still getting a bit of Swiss chard. 

Doughnut seeds haven't sprouted yet, darn it.


----------



## That Guy

Watching sunflowers fade . . .   Guess my neighborhood has gone "seedy".  Looking forward to getting daffodils planted in a month or two.  Want to get some Naked Ladies (belladonna amaryllis), too.  Not because I like the flower but because it's so much fun to exclaim, "Look at the naked ladies!"


----------



## rkunsaw

I like the naked ladies too.:woohoo1:We have two kinds, pink and red which bloom at different times.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Where i live there are naked ladies dotted along the edge of the highway at certain times of the year, it looks lovely_


----------



## That Guy

Jillaroo said:


> _Where i live there are naked ladies dotted along the edge of the highway at certain times of the year, it looks lovely_



If they're hitchhiking, I wouldn't stop to give 'em a ride.  Could be a set-up with dangerous robbers lurking behind bushes . . .


----------

